

3D images that are 'indistinguishable from reality' could be just 40 years away - Kynlyn
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/25/3116827/sharp-labs-3d-displays-holodeck

======
Ralith
So, a good ways behind nuclear fusion, then?

No, let's be fair--fusion research is actually looking pretty promising, what
with polywells and all.

